# On student visa - Can I travel outside of Spain?



## NigelRussco (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

I am a Canadian and on a 6 month student visa in Spain. The visa says: valid for "ESPANA", type of visa "D", number of entries "MULT".

I would like to take a short trip to Italy then come back and continue my studies. Does anyone know if this is allowed given the type of visa?

Thanks
Nigel


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

NigelRussco said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Canadian and on a 6 month student visa in Spain. The visa says: valid for "ESPANA", type of visa "D", number of entries "MULT".
> 
> ...


From what I have seen, a multiple entry visa does allow you to travel outside of Spain within the validity period of the visa. However, you would do well to check with your school (I assume this is something that has come up before) or the consulate here (91 382 8400). Don't rely on unofficial info for something so important. 

Enjoy your trip if you do go.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Italy is under the Schengen agreement so should not be a problem at all.

I would recommend phoning either the consulate or (better) extranjería. Where are you located?

If you are travelling by car, you automatically have no problem as there are no border controls in any case ...


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I will just take my legal hat on for a second (but obviously this does not constitute proper legal advice).

1. Lack of border control does NOT in itself mean you can safely go. You might get pulled over and as such have your papers inspected, an accident may occur and whole range of other occurances could result in the authorities checking your papers etc.

2. A visa to a schengen country does NOT automatically grant you access to all schengen countries. However, the majority of visas issued by schengen members are in fact schengen visas, in which case you are allowed to travel freely within the schengen countries during the specified timeframe for which the visa is valid.

3. If your visa is a schengen visa it will have the word "schengen" printed or stamped on it. 

4. Without being familiar with the nation specific penalties, illegal entry into Italy is very likely to be taken very seriously if discovered and as such you most definitely should seek advice and assurance from your consulate as to the validity of your visa for travels outside Spain.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

Morten said:


> Ok, I will just take my legal hat on for a second (but obviously this does not constitute proper legal advice).
> 
> 1. Lack of border control does NOT in itself mean you can safely go. You might get pulled over and as such have your papers inspected, an accident may occur and whole range of other occurances could result in the authorities checking your papers etc.
> 
> ...


I suppose you may have noticed the 'should' and 'would'.
The best is to go to the extranjería - though one idea would also be to go to the Italian embassy in Madrid. With all the thousands of Libyans and Tunisians invading Italy at the moment, and with the proven efficiency of Italian police, I would take my chances - but that's a personal opinion.

But this site at least is very explicit (visafrance):

_If you have a French visa, a Spanish visa, an Italian visa or any Schengen visa issued by one of the following country's consulates, you can travel to any of the 24 countries while your visa is valid. You should ensure that you get your passport stamped in the country of the Embassy that issued your visa - This should be your MAIN DESTINATION. See our FAQ page.

France; Austria; Belgium; Czech Rep; Denmark; Estonia; Finland; Germany; Greece; Hungary; Iceland; Italy; Latvia; Lithuania; Luxembourg; Malta; The Netherlands; Norway; Poland; Portugal; Slovakia; Slovenia; Spain; Sweden; Switzerland_


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey

It wasnt particularly aimed at you - and obviously anyone can take their chances as they please.

The quote you give is correct - if in fact the visa is a schengen visa, which in most cases it will be. However, there is a chance it is not - and even if it is, there can be instances where the validity of it doesnt cover the entire schengen area. A simple check will clear that up. 

Further the regulations for schengen visas were revised in 2010, among other things specifically regarding validity in other schengen countries. If this visa was first issued (ie it has been renewed) before the new regulations came into place, there is a likelyhood it still comes under the old regulations (which were more restrictive). Again, a check will clear it up.



mepossem said:


> I suppose you may have noticed the 'should' and 'would'.
> The best is to go to the extranjería - though one idea would also be to go to the Italian embassy in Madrid. With all the thousands of Libyans and Tunisians invading Italy at the moment, and with the proven efficiency of Italian police, I would take my chances - but that's a personal opinion.
> 
> But this site at least is very explicit (visafrance):
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

mepossem said:


> If you are travelling by car, you automatically have no problem as there are *no border controls in any case* ...


No no no no no. 
No. 

Please, even though there are theoretically no border controls, *always* carry both your NIE and your Passport with you while traveling.

I went to France just after Christmas and we got looked at funny by the police standing at the first set of tollbooths after San Sebastian and - what do you know - stopped and ID checked at the second set. If I hadn't had made a last minute "why not carry my passport... just in case" decision, I wouldn't have been able to enter. The second I showed my passport along side my NIE which says I'm a student they let us go. 

Don't make a silly mistake. Your passport doesn't weigh much!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

halydia said:


> No no no no no.
> No.
> 
> Please, even though there are theoretically no border controls, *always* carry both your NIE and your Passport with you while traveling.
> ...


You still have to carry your passport anyway. Although some say not, it's still a requirement in Spain that as a foreigner we carry our passports at all times.


----------



## mepossem (May 28, 2011)

and spaniards have to carry their dni.

usually driving permit is enough. it carries your t.r. number - and your photograph.

never had any problem in Spain, even when not carrying anything. but when driving you HAVE to carry now your driving permit ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always carry mine - altho apparently the law has changed ????? and its not obligatory - it takes a while for the guardia etc to know that!? I also have a laminated credit card sized copy with my NIE on the back - that usually suffices, but just in case......

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I always carry mine - altho apparently the law has changed ????? and its not obligatory - it takes a while for the guardia etc to know that!? I also have a laminated credit card sized copy with my NIE on the back - that usually suffices, but just in case......
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, the law has changed. The law though changed on driving licences years ago, and some of the police still think that a UK photo driving licence is not acceptable in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, the law has changed. The law though changed on driving licences years ago, and some of the police still think that a UK photo driving licence is not acceptable in Spain


"belt and braces" just in case is my motto!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You still have to carry your passport anyway. Although some say not, it's still a requirement in Spain that as a foreigner we carry our passports at all times.


I don't know if it's a requirement or not. I never have and I've never had any problem. Then again I've never been stopped by the police, guardia, mossos etc!
I imagine that if you can use your driving license to identify yourself when paying by card, and even in the elections, (which you can, as I did) then it's good anywhere. Maybe it 's British/ Spanish passport but only Spanish driving licence that is recognised?


----------

